# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Yesca en un chopo (creo)

## santy

Siempre me han dicho que esto también se llama yesca, espero no equivocarme.
Perdón por lo mal que se ve la foto, los móviles no dan para más, la pongo porque me llamó la atención el tamaño que tiene, entre 60 y 70 cm. supongo que los habrá más grandes, pero yo no los había visto de este tamaño, y en el suelo también había trozos que se le han desprendido.




Un saludo a todos.

----------


## perdiguera

El de la derecha parece que también tiene otro, aunque más pequeño.

----------

